# Crystal Reports in VB.NET



## chrisminator (15. Mai 2003)

*Crystal Reports in VB.NET !!!HILFE!!!!*

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand helfen??

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe in einem WebForm ein CrystalReportViewer, welcher verschiedene Reporte anzeigen soll, je nachdem welcher Button gedrückt wird. Jetzt bekomme ich aber eine Fehlermeldung:"Falsche Anmeldeparameter". Möchte ich nun die Sub, welche man aus der Hilfe bekommt einsetzen:


```
Private Sub SetLogOnInfo(ByVal server As String, ByVal database As String, ByVal userID As String, ByVal password As String, ByVal table As String)
        Dim logOnInfo As New CrystalDecisions.Shared.TableLogOnInfo()
        logOnInfo = Me.C_Report.Database.Tables.Item(table).LogOnInfo
        ' Set the connection information for the table in the report.
        logOnInfo.ConnectionInfo.ServerName = server
        logOnInfo.ConnectionInfo.DatabaseName = database
        logOnInfo.ConnectionInfo.UserID = userID
        logOnInfo.ConnectionInfo.Password = password
        logOnInfo.TableName = table

    End Sub
```


dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:"Ungültiger Pfad für Berichtsdatei".

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, hab schon alles probiert!


----------



## na_ich2000 (4. November 2004)

Hallo!


Wie rufst du denn diese Funktion auf?
Stimmt der Pfad zum Bericht?


----------

